#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  How to comprehension ASTM E2096-00 (10-RFT tube standards)

## TNSon

Dear Experts.

I want to make the RFT tubes standard following ASTM E2096. But our workshop can't create the angles following requirements at Fig 4 (Flaw C*F*D: 150 Degree - Flaw E: 65 degree).

I want to know the significance of degree value (150* 65) in process signal and wall lost value?



Thanks for attention!See More: How to comprehension ASTM E2096-00 (10-RFT tube standards)

----------

